# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT)  EMT v2.16.00 Released - Discussion Here [UPD: 17, Aug, 2020]

## mohamed73



----------


## mohamed73

_World  first! Added Blackshark 3 PRO/3/2 PRO/2 models, Supported  Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,Reset ID,PFM! ADDED "Reset ID lock" button for Xiaomi Modules, supported reset account lock directly!  General Module:
FIXED: Optimized software operation process  Xiaomi Module:
ADDED Blackshark 3 PRO (MOBIUS) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
ADDED Blackshark 3 (KLEIN) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,PFM}
ADDED Blackshark 2 PRO (DARKLIGHTER) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition}
ADDED Blackshark 2 (SKYWALKER) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition}  ADDEDï¼ڑ"Reset ID lock" button on service tabs, supported reset account lock directly
ADDED Blackshark 3 PRO (MOBIUS) (MOBIUS) {Reset ID}
ADDED Blackshark 3 (KLEIN) (KLEIN) {Reset ID}
ADDED Blackshark 2 PRO (DARKLIGHTER) {Reset ID}
ADDED Blackshark 2 (SKYWALKER) {Reset ID}
ADDED Blackshark 1 (SHARK) {Reset ID (Android 8.x)}
ADDED REDMI GO (TIARE) {Reset ID}
ADDED MI NOTE 3 (JASON) {Reset ID (MIUI9.x)}
ADDED MI MAX 2 (OXYGEN) {Reset ID (MIUI9.x)}
ADDED MI MIX 2 (CHIRON) {Reset ID}
ADDED MI 6 (SAGIT) {Reset ID}
ADDED MI MIX (LITHIUM) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x)}
ADDED MI MAX PRIME (HELIUM) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x)}
ADDED MI MAX (HYDROGEN) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x)}
ADDED MI 5S PLUS (NATRIUM) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x)}
ADDED MI 5S (CAPRICORN) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x)}
ADDED MI 5 (GEMINI) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x/9.x/10.x)}
ADDED MI NOTE2 (SCORPIO) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x)}
ADDED MI A1 (TISSOT) {Reset ID (MIUI9.x)}
ADDED MI 5X (TIFFANY) {Reset ID (MIUI9.x)}
ADDED REDMI NOTE 5A PRIME (UGG) {Reset ID (MIUI9.x)}
ADDED REDMI Y1 (UGG) {Reset ID (MIUI9.x)}
ADDED REDMI NOTE 5A (UGGLITE) {Reset ID (MIUI9.x)}
ADDED REDMI Y1 LITE (UGGLITE) {Reset ID (MIUI9.x)}
ADDED REDMI 5A (RIVA) {Reset ID (MIUI9.x)}
ADDED MI 4S (AQUA) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x/9.x)}
ADDED MI 4C (LIBRA) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x/9.x)}
ADDED REDMI 5 PLUS (VINCE) {Reset ID (MIUI9.x)}
ADDED REDMI 5 (ROSY) {Reset ID (MIUI9.x)}
ADDED REDMI NOTE 4X (MIDO) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x)}
ADDED REDMI 4X (SANTONI) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x)}
ADDED REDMI 4A (ROLEX) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x)}
ADDED REDMI 4 PRIME (MARKW) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x)}
ADDED REDMI 4 (PRADA) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x)}
ADDED REDMI 3S/3X (LAND) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x)}
ADDED REDMI 3 (IDO) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x)}
ADDED MI NOTE PRO (LEO) {Reset ID}
ADDED MI NOTE (VIRGO) {Reset ID}
ADDED REDMI NOTE 3 (KENZO) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x)}
ADDED REDMI NOTE 1S (GUCCI) {Reset ID}
ADDED MI 4I (FERRARI) {Reset ID}
ADDED MI 4 (CANCRO) {Reset ID}
ADDED MI 4 LTE CTC (2014716) {Reset ID}
ADDED MI 3 (2013062) {Reset ID}
ADDED REDMI 2A (2014816) {Reset ID}
ADDED REDMI 2 GLOBAL (WT88047) {Reset ID (MIUI8.x)}
ADDED REDMI 2 (WT86047) {Reset ID}
ADDED MI PAD 3 (CAPPU) {Reset ID} - Beta
ADDED REDMI NOTE 4/4X (NIKEL) {Reset ID} - Beta
ADDED REDMI PRO (OMEGA) {Reset ID} - Beta
ADDED REDMI NOTE 3 (HENNESSY) {Reset ID} - Beta
ADDED REDMI NOTE 2 (HERMES) {Reset ID} - Beta  ADDED: Flash function of Xiaomi MTK module, supported skip security partitions and skip userdata partition while flashing
MI PAD 3 (CAPPU), REDMI NOTE 4/4X (NIKEL), REDMI PRO (OMEGA), REDMI NOTE 3 (HENNESSY), REDMI NOTE 2 (HERMES) 
FIXED: Optimized Reset FRP (Sideload) function  OPPO Module:
ADDED: Flash function of OPPO MTK module, supported skip security partitions and skip userdata partition while flashing
1201, 6607, A11W, A1601, A1603, A33W, A37M, A37T, A37TM, A59M, A59S,  A59ST, A59T, CPH1605, CPH1609, R1001, R1011, R2001, R601, R7, R7PLUS,  R7PLUST, R7S, R7ST, R7T, R801, R8015, R801T, R803, R805, R809T, R811,  R8111, R8113, R811W, R813T, R815, R815T, R815W, R817, R817T, R819,  R819T, R820, R821, R821T, R823T, R827, R827T, R829, R829T, R830, R831,  R831K, R831T, R833T, R850, R9KM, R9M, R9T, R9TM, T29, T703, U701, U7011,  U7011S, U7015, U701T, U705T, U705W, U707, U707T, X9009  VIVO Module:
ADDED Y15_2019 (PD1901BF) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset ID,PFM,Disable/Enable Screenlock}
ADDED Y12_2019 (PD1901BF) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset ID,PFM,Disable/Enable Screenlock}
ADDED Y91C (PD1818HF) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset ID,PFM,Disable/Enable Screenlock}
ADDED Y91I (PD1818GF) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset ID,PFM,Disable/Enable Screenlock}
ADDED Y70 (PD1818CA) {Flash,Read/Erase/Write Partition,Factory Reset,Reset ID,PFM,Disable/Enable Screenlock} - Beta   Information:
1.Function description of "Skip Security" and "Skip Userdata" option:
1).Skip Security: Skip NVM partitions while flashing, prevent imei losing problem caused by write nvm partitions
2).Skip Userdata: Skip Userdata partition, prevent userdata losing problem caused by write userdata partitions_

----------

